

Ask HN: is GitHub susceptible to robots? - xmus

am fairly new to GitHub, and i noticed some accounts [for example https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;threejs-cn] are following like 22k users and it&#x2F;he&#x2F;she joined on October 8, 2013 - i noticed because i now have 4 followers [of which two are spams -- i think]
======
cordite
I got followed by this account too today, but when ever I click on the profile
it gives a 404.

------
PaulHoule
yes

